# Free cornstalks



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Yay! A farmer friend of mine brought me about 20 cornstalks left from combining his fields. 

It's nice having friends in farmy places.


----------



## Holcomb Haunter (Jul 15, 2010)

great score! corn didn't do to well here in SW Kansas I'll be lucky to find even 1 corn stalk- I'm jealous.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Good for you autumnghost. I was making some stalks and mentioned to hubby the corn I made didn't look real. So he talked to a guy at work and he said I could have all the corn I wanted. I said heck, if he's growing it, I'd rather have the stalks and save myself a lot of work. So I might be getting some too. 
Holcomb, was the drought that bad this year?


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I got over 500 stalks thanks to a local farmer friend. I posted my corn maze build on YouTube corn maze 2012. Just type in hauntguy311. That's awesome though. Nothing compared to having a friend for a farmer lol


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice score AutumnGhost and Everyday!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Oh I should suggest this to hubby to see if he can get any free ones at our local farm around here. Thanks for the reminder!


----------

